# Where Sophie Came From



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The thread "where did your dog come from" made me remember something that happened and I don't think I ever shared. So I thought I would. 

Sophie was a surprise mother's day gift from hubby so I'd never met the "breeder" until this past August at the annual dog show when I was very unexpectedly introduced to her.

I was speaking with a very nice lady who used to breed Maltese but lost her dogs in Katrina. She stayed and had a horrific experience. She asked about my dogs and I mentioned the name of the lady Sophie came from (Jean Bradley) and I also mentioned that Sophie was a poodle maltese mix. The woman then started calling out this woman's name really loudly and saying "Linda has one of your maltese mixes!!!" She was at the show! We were all standing by the big ring and there were tons of people around and apparently a lot of this Jean's friends. Although the Maltese were being shown in the other room.

The woman came running over as fast as she could and grabbed the other lady's wheel chair and rolled her face first into the ring fencing and then grabbed me by the arm to pull me away all the while whispering through clenched teeth that she really wished I wouldn't mention anything about the maltese mixes to anyone at the show! I told her I sure bet she'd appreciate that in my most wicked voice. But, of course I did.

I don't know if this woman was ever really involved in breeding maltese or not or was just a broker, but everyone around us seemed to know who she was. And I would love to know here history - out of curiosity.

She now appears to be breeding/brokering Yorkies.

And, that's where Sophie came from and how I met her byb/broker. :w00t:

Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG!!!! WOW!

How sad about the lady who lost her dogs in Katrina though


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

No Way!!!!:w00t: It is very sad about the lady who lost her dogs in Katrina though.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a story, wow! How scary for that lady in the wheelchair. Sorry for the lady that lost her dogs in Katrina. Gosh, well at least you got Sophie out of this. Has she been healthy? I got Rocky from a pet store and although he's been healthy so far I do worry occasionally.



sophie said:


> The thread "where did your dog come from" made me remember something that happened and I don't think I ever shared. So I thought I would.
> 
> Sophie was a surprise mother's day gift from hubby so I'd never met the "breeder" until this past August at the annual dog show when I was very unexpectedly introduced to her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like she breeds and shows Yorkies now.

Bradwall Yorkies by Jean Bradley


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Looks like she breeds and shows Yorkies now.
> 
> Bradwall Yorkies by Jean Bradley


That's her. 

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> What a story, wow! How scary for that lady in the wheelchair. Sorry for the lady that lost her dogs in Katrina. Gosh, well at least you got Sophie out of this. *Has she been healthy?* I got Rocky from a pet store and although he's been healthy so far I do worry occasionally.


No, unfortunately not. She has Cushings disease at her young age. Very bad knees and a weight issue that does not appear to be diet related. Plus a few other issues here and there.  But, she's the smartest pup I've ever met - with a wonderful personality. Her "littermate" had serious heart issues at just a few months of age.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Linda. It's heartbreaking on so many levels. This BYB who wants to cover up what she was doing then, your Sophie's health issues, her littermaters issues, the Katrina story. I can't imagine how you felt at that show. :angry: Sophie's just lucky she has you as a mom. See, Sophie planned it. She's that smart


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What an interesting experience. I am glad you have your little one.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> What an interesting experience. *I am glad you have your little one.*


Me too, Tina. I always say that Annie is my heart, but Sophie is my soul. I love both girls, but I've never loved a "dog" the way I love Sophie. She can look into your eyes, which she loves to do, and it's like she's looking into your soul. Like she can read your mind - I know that sounds strange and sometimes it gives me goosebumps. :blink: My hubby says that Annie is a dog, but he can't figure out just what Sophie is. I'm waiting for the day she opens her mouth and actually speaks in English! No matter where she came from she is very special.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Linda, I am so so sorry to hear that. Poor baby. She's so lucky to have you for her Mommy. I just went to her website to see...it kept flashing like there was a virus in it. So I got off quickly. Hugs...we'll pray Sophie doesn't get any worse with her knees. She sure is a smart pup to pick you for a Mom!:wub:




sophie said:


> No, unfortunately not. She has Cushings disease at her young age. Very bad knees and a weight issue that does not appear to be diet related. Plus a few other issues here and there.  But, she's the smartest pup I've ever met - with a wonderful personality. Her "littermate" had serious heart issues at just a few months of age.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is one of those stories that's sad but has a happy ending. I'm so glad you have Sophie now and she's in such good hands. You and Sophie are both very lucky.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I always say it's a small world and if you do bad things,it won't go unknown forever...someday...someplace.... it comes out...


I would pay a dollar to see that woman's face when she came over..... not to mention there inquiring minds at the show wanting to know....priceless.

You could have charged admission just for that drama...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow , what a story , im glad sophia has u and u her .


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Isn't that the truth!



michellerobison said:


> I always say it's a small world and if you do bad things,it won't go unknown forever...someday...someplace.... it comes out...
> 
> 
> I would pay a dollar to see that woman's face when she came over..... not to mention there inquiring minds at the show wanting to know....priceless.
> ...


----------

